# Genus Neoholothele



## advan (Dec 10, 2015)

Female _Neoholothele incei_






Slings

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## Philth (Dec 10, 2015)

_Neoholothele fasciaaurinigra_ still butt hurt that I couldn't get these going. 

Spiderling


Juvie


Juvie


Mature male

Reactions: Like 9 | Love 4


----------



## sdsnybny (Dec 11, 2015)

Boy! the green on those is amazing.


----------



## owlbear (Dec 14, 2015)

Wow, stunning. What was the trouble with getting them going?


----------



## Fullyauto12 (Dec 14, 2015)

That green is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Philth (Dec 14, 2015)

owlbear said:


> Wow, stunning. What was the trouble with getting them going?


I was only able to get 3 one died, the other 2 were males. They were very expensive at the time. You can't win them all. 

Female _Neoholothele incei_ "Gold"


Mature male _Neoholothele incei_ "Gold"


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## owlbear (Dec 15, 2015)

Ah darn. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## CEC (Apr 11, 2016)

_Neoholothele incei_ sling

Reactions: Like 4 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 11, 2016)

I have to admit that i'm not exactly into "Dwarfs" but those are class.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## IsraelMS (Dec 6, 2016)

_Neholothele incei_ female, first steps in her definitive enclosure.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## IsraelMS (Dec 20, 2016)

A beauty... And an eating machine.


----------



## cold blood (Dec 27, 2016)

Resized952016100195171913



__ cold blood
__ Nov 13, 2016


















Resized_20161001_172721



__ cold blood
__ Oct 15, 2016
__ 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IsraelMS (Dec 28, 2016)

Close-up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jan 14, 2017)

0.1 Neoholothele fasciaaurinigra   I've waited years to obtain this species.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------

